# MSP score of 96...



## jdmoe911 (Nov 19, 2004)

I am currently eligible for the MSP Academy, I think. My score was a 96 and last I heard from headquarters was that the first class (77th) was occupied by scores 100-97 and was told the second class (78th) would be the 96's. This was also during the time that the funding was not yet established for the first class. Does anyone out there know if this is true? Also, what is the process for the MSP selecting the next class (ie: all of them or only a select few based off of the background checks)? Finally, how soon do they contact you advising that you are in the class. I appreciate your response.


----------



## Wannabe1 (Aug 8, 2004)

jdmoe911 @ Thu 18 Nov said:


> I am currently eligible for the MSP Academy, I think. My score was a 96 and last I heard from headquarters was that the first class (77th) was occupied by scores 100-97 and was told the second class (78th) would be the 96's. This was also during the time that the funding was not yet established for the first class. Does anyone out there know if this is true? Also, what is the process for the MSP selecting the next class (ie: all of them or only a select few based off of the background checks)? Finally, how soon do they contact you advising that you are in the class. I appreciate your response.


If it helps I got a 97 and haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## jdmoe911 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey WannaB1, let us know when you do...good luck!


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

Didnt they go down to the 94s last academy a few years ago?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

It wasn't 94, it was 89, for both the 75th and 76th RTT's. This test was thought to be "too hard" by the admin types, hence the new "improved" 2002 test.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Killjoy @ Wed Dec 01 said:


> It wasn't 94, it was 89, for both the 75th and 76th RTT's. This test was thought to be "too hard" by the admin types, hence the new "improved" 2002 test.


That would be Reed V. Hillman. Reportedly, he felt that the test give for the 69-73rd RTT's was too difficult, and spent all kinds of money on this new test.


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

So how low are they going on the 78th? Seems according to all the posts here that 96 is the cutoff. Thanks


----------



## HazardCounty (Nov 22, 2004)

If you asked ranger2 he'd say id depends on what your first letter of your last name begins with. :wink:


----------



## massirishcop (Apr 3, 2004)

When is this second class suppose to begin? Also does anyone have any idea if people have started to get letters for the class? Thanks


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

The 78th is tentatively planned to start in June, approx one month after the 77th ends, and the funds have been already been appropriated (as far as I've been told). At any rate we are planning for the 78th to start on the heels of the 77th. I can't comment on test scores, however, I have no idea how low they'll go.


----------



## bosco109 (Nov 27, 2004)

I got a 97 and had to have all the MSP paperwork into GHQ by December 1. I would assume that they are going to see how many 97's are interested and pass the background/medical/phych, and if there are enough 97's then they won't drop down to the 96's. I wouldn't shock me if they don't get to the 96's because a buddy of mine's background has already been started this week for the 78th which is due to being June 2005. So they are already starting the backgrounds. If they touch one 96 they have to test all 96's so they are moving forward. Good Luck.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

over 850 of us with a 96..should be interesting


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

HazardCounty @ Wed 01 Dec said:


> If you asked ranger2 he'd say id depends on what your first letter of your last name begins with. :wink:


Glad to see you read my other posts... lol


----------



## Wannabe1 (Aug 8, 2004)

bosco109 @ Fri 03 Dec said:


> If they touch one 96 they have to test all 96's so they are moving forward. Good Luck.


Not so sure about that. I got a 97 and haven't heard anything.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm not holding my breath and I think the majority 96's shouldn't either. This is Massachusetts, don't forget. Keep plugging away for something else in the meantime.


----------



## bosco109 (Nov 27, 2004)

Wannabe 1, all 97's to 100's were contacted for the 77th and went through the physical agility and oral interview. All the 98-100 were taken for the 77th and a portion of 97's based on your oral interview score. You are ranked by your written score and then people with common written scores are ranked by your oral interview score. They are not ranking you where your name is in the alphabet. Did you move and not update your address and that's why you didn't get notified. I have numerous friends with 97's who all got the letter from MSP Human Resources. You may want to give them a call. Either that or you're mistaken on your score.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

bosco109 @ Sun Dec 05 2004 said:


> Wannabe 1, all 97's to 100's were contacted for the 77th and went through the physical agility and oral interview. All the 98-100 were taken for the 77th and a portion of 97's based on your oral interview score. You are ranked by your written score and then people with common written scores are ranked by your oral interview score. They are not ranking you where your name is in the alphabet. Did you move and not update your address and that's why you didn't get notified. I have numerous friends with 97's who all got the letter from MSP Human Resources. You may want to give them a call. Either that or you're mistaken on your score.


Nahh I screwed up. I got a 97 on the Civil Circus test and a 96 on the MSP. I though it did get lost in the mail but I went through all my paperwork the other day and figured it out I guess that what happen after taking 15 tests in 5 friggen states.


----------



## Wannabe1 (Aug 8, 2004)

Anonymous @ Wed 08 Dec said:


> bosco109 @ Sun Dec 05 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Wannabe 1, all 97's to 100's were contacted for the 77th and went through the physical agility and oral interview. All the 98-100 were taken for the 77th and a portion of 97's based on your oral interview score. You are ranked by your written score and then people with common written scores are ranked by your oral interview score. They are not ranking you where your name is in the alphabet. Did you move and not update your address and that's why you didn't get notified. I have numerous friends with 97's who all got the letter from MSP Human Resources. You may want to give them a call. Either that or you're mistaken on your score.
> ...


This site seems to log me out all the time.


----------

